# New Extreme TV Video Series



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been working on a short video series while getting ready for the BNBF British Finals for Extreme TV. The guy shooting it has put together a short teaser trailer for me check it out.

[video=youtube_share;TRK-Ona3Y9o]


----------



## rockontop (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks very professional!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Have to say Andy your looking great mate, how long is left to prepare? As for the video, rock hit the nail on the head


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Kevin Stride who works for AVC in Aberdeen has done a great job, he's very good at what he does, he's made me look half decent! I'm only 11 days away, hopefully I can nail it this year and take the Overall title and the Pro card. It's going to be a tough ask , but I'd say I've got as good a chance as anyone.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

nice vid there mushy...


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Great vid mate.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We are hoping to add a few more soon once some more of our athletes make some.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been working on one with Iwona from Results too, so I should have a good few videos coming out in the next month or so.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Looks good!

...and I like the Gym; my kinda place!


----------



## Matt741 (Nov 30, 2008)

Loving the vid, can't wait to see any new content you post up. Any plans on making video uploads a regular thing?


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a number of videos I'm working on just now so I'll be able to get a few more up in the coming months. If they are well received I might think about making them a more regular thing.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;j85c-uFpsPs]


----------



## BurnsideNo1 (May 14, 2011)

Enjoyed watching that Andy - great work, keep it up and keep em coming!  Thanks.


----------



## Argo (Sep 4, 2012)

Just watched this and some of the strong man comp vids in the other thread, I really like the video style. Great vids for sure!


----------



## Munro83 (Sep 18, 2012)

That's not an Aberdeen accent! Sure there is some Caithness breaking out there. Nice videos, keep up the good work


----------



## Davie Hannah (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey Andy

preview video looks really good mate, and some interesting exercises too


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm actually from the central belt Munro. the occasional "Fit Min" sneaks in


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

They look mint!!!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;_2l8_ya0ecg]


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't know why I haven't watched them before, but all very good.

Enjoyed them, well until the misses came in and stuck Wii sing on whilst trying to listen lol


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Great clips Andy, now all you need is a video of you getting Liam into shape, there's a challenge


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

He's DOOMED! haha Just kidding If he can get over the various injuries Liam will be a force to be reckoned with in the powerlifting once again. Maybe I could factor in a Guinness allowance into his diet plan.


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

AChappell said:


> He's DOOMED! haha Just kidding If he can get over the various injuries Liam will be a force to be reckoned with in the powerlifting once again. Maybe I could factor in a Guinness allowance into his diet plan.


Yes think the Guinness diet would help break him in gently 

Would be good to see him back and fighting fit!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;kSZQLZcraEQ]


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;HZU77zx-MjY]


----------

